# Oliver 105 Garden Tractor



## Gregjg1974 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi I am a new member. I am the original owner of a 1972 Oliver 105 Garden Tractor. I also have the dozer blade, snow blower and mower as well as all of the original manuals. Everything works and nothing has ever been restored or rebuilt. Even the motor and carb have never been worked on. It even has the original tires which still hold air better than any of these new tires do. I live in upstate NY near Schenectady and plan on moving to FL this summer so I am thinking about selling. Attached some pictures.

Regards,

Greg Goodrich


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First off, welcome to the forum. Secondly, that is a super cool mower. I'd take it with you because you're sure to find grass down in Florida. How much are you going to ask for it?


----------



## Gregjg1974 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, No idea on what it may be worth. I may take it south with me, just not sure yet.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Gregg.
Make good winter project restoring.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

That's defiantly a cool machine, and somewhat rare, at least around here. I agree with restoring it, u may find that it is worth more than u think the way it is tho. I know a lot of antique ag tractor guys are paying big money for untouched originals these days, look into it. Whatever u do, if u decide to part with it make sure it goes to someone who will appreciate it and either preserve or restore it.


----------



## trannydamager (Jun 18, 2013)

Il trade ya i have a couple oliver farm tractors but i have a nice gilson 16 horse with plow and deck


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Very nice machine Greg. I agree with making it a winter resto. It's worth every minute & ounce of sweat... Not to mention how much I'd like to see u post some progress & finished product photos.. Haha.


----------



## Gregjg1974 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks,

Will be listing it on ebay in the next several weeks. Moving in the next couple months and need to downsize.


----------

